
A rough guide to keeping your website up through catastrophic events - chrismealy
http://rsmith.co/2012/06/30/a-rough-guide-to-keeping-your-website-up-through-catastrophic-events-aka-hosting-in-a-single-zone/
======
bhanks
Is this an OK place to raise the debate between Mongo and mySQL? Thoughts?

